# picking up my first hedgehog in 2 weeks ðð



## mayweathers82 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello i am new to hedgehog central and ive been researching all that i can on creating a home for my little guy, actually spent about 2 hours looking and saving different ideas to make his home next week before i get him. The only thing im hesitant on is what to buy to pick him up in and for traveling in general. Its a 30 minute trip but i was gonna take him to the pet store and splurge on more toys and stuff to keep him happy (not to mention i ordered stuff online lol) i refuse to use a shoe box and i was thinking of using a small dog/cat carrier but im really not sure and i dont mind dishing out whatever to safely pick him up. This site is awesome btw ive spent the last few days on the forum learing alot that other sites didnt teach me over time. Any and all safe suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Definitely get a cat or dog carrier, one that's hard-sided. It's safest and you'll use it for him multiple times for vet visits, traveling, etc. Small animal carriers are usually too small & too flimsy, so I'd definitely suggest a good quality dog/cat one. The extra room is nice since you can stuff in a couple fleece blankets for burrowing into & to keep him warm during winter trips (though for that kind of thing, it's also a good idea to stick in some covered handwarmers).


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Plus it makes a good alternate cage if you have a power failure--less space to heat.
If you ever have to take shelter in your basement for a tornado warning or some kind of evacuation, then the carrier is perfect for that. You can keep it stocked with blankets, hand warmers, water and emergency food so you can move fast in case of emergency.


----------



## mayweathers82 (Nov 9, 2014)

Now when you guys say hand warmers you mean the ones you shake until they get hot? How exactlt would i put them inthere so he doesnt get to them?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Put it under the fleece or blanket. Or wrap them up a cloth. I put them UNDER her igloo when we travel.
Yep, we are talking the handwarmers like for hunting or football games!


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

I know I'm gonna get hated for this but I picked up my hedgehog 4 hours away and he was in a box on the ride home filled with care fresh bedding


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I sewed little fleece pouches for my handwarmers, with a square of velcro to close the pocket. They worked perfectly! But just wrapping it in a cloth works just as well too.

Honestly? Lily sat in her sleeping bag in my lap for our drive home. We were lucky - nothing happened. But it's not something I'd EVER recommend now that I know better. I don't see the point in risking an animal's life if you DO happen to get into a car accident. No matter how carefully you're driving (or your relative/friend/whoever is driving), accidents still happen. It's best to prepare for the worst and make sure your pet (any pet) is in a safe carrier for car rides.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Really it's not even an accident that could mean problems. Think of how dangerous it would be if you got cut off in traffic and had to stop fast. Hedgie would probably fall on the floor or hit the dashboard or something in the car. Just don't risk hurting your new little one!


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

One other quick note- you really should take your hedgehog straight home. I work at a pet store and know how hectic it can get. For a hedgehog that doesn't know you, or any of his surroundings, it can be insanely stressful! People do this with puppies alot- it's completely different. 
Not to mention that many people will be fascinated and want to hold/play with it. Just get everything you need before the big day.


----------

